
Ask HN: Advice on acquiring clients for private beta? - ryeguy_24
We have built a solid MVP SaaS product (targeted to SaaS companies) but are struggling to obtain private beta clients.  We are targeting 30-100 employee SaaS companies.  Recognizing every situation is different, what successful approaches have you used to obtain private beta clients?
======
encorekt
You're usually better off starting with people you have relationships with --
SaaS owners that fit the bill. And depending on the relationship, you can see
if THEY have relationships with others that might be interested and leave an
open invitation to get in touch with you.

Have you parsed out your own target audience at all? Have you made a list of
SaaS companies you would like to approach? Are you attempting to reach them
through cold email? What have you tried that's not working, or are you having
trouble segmenting your audience in general?

------
g10r
Approaching as a "partnership" may be useful. You can always increase pricing
after your initial customers.

Also, be careful thinking you have a solid MVP.

